# Flavored honey



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Is the honey that bad that you need disguise the flavor???

Im putiin this up front just giving you a hard time so i dont catch trouble in the end

Alot of peeps some 2 like the infused honeys.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No one in the US should have any trouble selling their honey. There is no need to add flavoring to most honeys produced in the US, most. If anything is added to honey it can't be labeled as honey, as far as I know. It has to be labeled as Flavored Honey, have an Ingredients List, and the packing facility has to be inspected by a State Government Authority. When cinnamon is added to creamed honey the same thing, properly labeled, ingredient list, and inspected facility.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Brian Suchan said:


> Is the honey that bad that you need disguise the flavor???


 
No it is a honey with a wonderful flavor .
The idea is not mine! This chemistry teacher I mentioned want to start this business of flavored honeys. I'll sell my honey because she liked it very much.
The idea is to drop the honey market in Portugal to people who usually do not like honey.


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I personally have never tasted infused honey but did see some this summer and I am sure I only noticed it because of getting the bees this summer. 

I am also noticing the different flavors of natural raw honey when tasting since we got the bees as well.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My customers really like the cinnamon creamed honey. I have tried no other flavorings.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As SqKCRK said, watch the labeling. Lemon Honey and Lemon flavored honey are not the same, and must not be labeled the same.

Crazy Roland


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

a friend made some tangerine creamed honey. it was good. i think there were artificial colors which seemed like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Flavored honey straws are a big attractant at markets. My wife always sells a lot at the Grand Forks Market. Buy them for 10 cents and sell for a quarter. It brings a lot of kids with parents.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

There is a place and market for this type of honey. Ive seen them before, maybe try asking the same question on another part of the forum. Ive seen the lavender, chille and vanilla infused stuff sell very well according to peeps who do that.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I know someone that is offering alot of flavor infused honey. Not sure if they sell that much but always seem to have it offered.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

This company appears to be doing OK in the US:

http://www.henryshumdingers.com/index.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No offense, but I always view flavored coffee and flavored honey as a way people sell bad tasting product by covering up the natural taste. Good coffee, and good honey, don't need anything added...

As other's said it changes it from a product called "honey" to a product that requires an ingredient list etc.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Variety is the spice of life. If you are standing behind a table at the market for 4 or 5 hours every week, you might as well have the table full of a variety of different products. Keep to natural ingredients and label it honestly.

"Blueberry Honey" leaves doubt as to whether it is blueberry flavoured or comes from blueberry blossoms

"Honey with Blueberry" is much less ambiguous.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

We started making some creamed honey last year to try and get a little better price per pound for honey. We made both plain and Cinnamon the Cinnamon out sells the plain 2 to 1. We do a farmers market twice a month and like zhiv9 said having a variety of products on the table does help with sales. 

I had some Strawberry flavored honey from Missouri and it was pretty good. It was more like a strawberry syrup but it was great on pancakes. I would buy some more if was available here. So I would imagine marketed right flavored honey could add to the bottom line. But, it would have to be sold at a premium to make up for the extra trouble. I think most beeks already sell most of the honey they can make.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Infused honey flavor*

3 years ago my Wife open a honey store and only sold regular honey. Now we infuse what ever people want to buy. At $8-13 a lb why not. The biggest seller is still raw 3 to 1. and the second is JUST OUR REGULAR HONEY. and that is just the way it is labeled too. I've had orange blossom from FL and CA sitting right beside the orange flavored and most the time they will buy the infused honey because it is still local.
Really it just another way to retail more honey so I don't have to wholesale it off. $$$$$$$:digging::bus


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Infused honey flavor*

Thank you! Very good info.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Infused honey flavor*



The Honey Householder said:


> 3 years ago my Wife open a honey store and only sold regular honey. Now we infuse what ever people want to buy. At $8-13 a lb why not?


For us small-timers, anything added to the honey becomes a manufactured food product. This negates all the advantages we have under Ohio's cottage industry laws.


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I sell my flavored honey at a 40% premium. the trick is samples. 8 out of 10 samples given out result in a sale at the local markets. Doubles my regular sales, people often say I have a big container at home, but they don't have cinnamon honey at home. The customer consumes the flavored honey much more quickly and never complains about price. Sometimes they buy whole cases full.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

You don't have cinnamon FLAVORED Honey at home(Unless you have Cinnamon trees blooming in Manitoba). Many states have honey definition laws, and are beginning to enforce them. Be carefull.

crazy Roland


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

Its flavoured..... like flavoured ice cream. 

Flavourant is defined as a substance that gives another substance flavour, altering the characteristics of the solute, causing it to become sweet, sour, tangy, etc.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

My daughter just brought us some Huckleberry flavored honey from her vacation, purchased in eastern Washington, I think. It is very good, and certainly a change. Don't really care if the basic honey was not prime or not. Huckleberry anything is excellent!

If I decide to mess around with this type of thing how does one 'infuse' honey with a flavor from a fruit? The huckleberry honey is clear, with no seeds or cloudiness. Probably made a syrup that was then strained?


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

The Huckleberry honey was probably made from the plant blossoms. That is how my Blackberry honey is made and it has a strong berry flavor.


----------



## Boomhawr (Jul 28, 2014)

My ex girlfriend was from Thailand. Over there, her brother worked for a while at a farm with coffee plants and bee's. They sold thw honey the bee's made from the coffee plants. She said it tasted like the coffee and was great. Her grandma was supposed to bring me some when she came here to visit, but went off and left it at home. 😞

Is this what you are referring to, or do you mean flavors mixed in to the honey after the fact by people?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

For flavoured/infused products, you should clearly state "Honey with Cinnamon" or "Cinnamon Flavoured Honey " rather than Cinnamon Honey. For varietal honeys, call them by their flower/plant name - "Wildflower Honey", "Buckwheat Honey", "Cranberry Honey". You could be even clearer by stating "Cranberry Blossom Honey".

In many jurisdictions there are legal requirements for how honey and honey products can be labeled. Generally these requirements are their to protect beekeepers and the integrity of the honey market.


----------

